# [Firefox] Tweaks for faster browsing



## drgrudge (Jul 31, 2005)

*I just saw a new tweak which I dint know about today and it's cool and I could notice 5-10% faster browsing speeds. *

Just do these things. 
1. Open "about:config" in your address bar.

2. Add this value : 
*browser.cache.disk.parent_directory* as a new string,  see the screenshot:
*img160.imageshack.us/img160/3181/untitled3ln.gif
Add any folder in our drive where FX creates cache place and uses t more thus we can browse faster. 

*Now Restart FX and note the difference. First it will take a longer time then I noticed it's atleast 5% faster. Now the back and forward button have no issues and FX dont reload agian *

=========


Another extension for Network Tweak. 
This one is an extension. 
*img260.imageshack.us/img260/4576/untitled5ey.gif
*
Download it here:*
*addons.mozilla.org/extensions/morei...&id=327&vid=989


Use these two things and notice atleast 5% faster browsing (atleast for me)


----------



## vignesh (Jul 31, 2005)

Cool tweak .


----------



## alib_i (Aug 1, 2005)

:S

this setting "browser.cache.disk.parent_directory" will only change the location of cache ..
thats it..
how does it increase the browsing speeds ??

and frankly speaking .. how do u take notice of a 5% increase in browsing speed !!

-----
alibi


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 1, 2005)

Hmmm .. I know that "browser.cache.disk.parent_directory" will only create a new location to store all the visited pages... 

Now I shall ask you do something. 
Create a image and upload it to photobucket. Again you edit the image and upload the same. Now try to open the image, it shows only the old (and the unedited image) only. I tried the same and I had to reload for 3-4 times untill I could see the edited image. 

And now Press that Back/forward buttons, it's open without loading agian. Sometimes FX loads the pages and many of us have that issue with FX ; unlike Opera which has no issue.

And that 5% increase in the speeds is just my estimate  Just try to load some pages with heavy graphics concent and images like NDTV and try to load the same page again. It's definitely faster (atleast for me).


----------



## alib_i (Aug 1, 2005)

hmmm..
But I still dont get as to why this happens ( if it does ) ?

well, when i tried to search about this tweak ..
i found that it's useful if you put the new cache directory as your *RAM Drive*
( you may know about it, there are ways to assign a part of ram as ram-drive which is of course very fast )
this tweak is worth, only when changing the cache to a RAM-Drive

[EDIT] BTW, is it only me or .. your uploaded image (1st one) is not visible to anyone ?

-----
alibi


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 1, 2005)

Yeah.. I just posted this to find if others find this useful and feel any difference. Did you try the extension? 


Lol, that image is not loading for me in Fx but opening in Maxthon


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Aug 1, 2005)

alib_i said:
			
		

> hmmm..
> But I still dont get as to why this happens ( if it does ) ?



It may be due to a software design flaw, that Firefox utilises cached pages/images in the parent directory drive faster/more frequently/with more priority as opposed to cache placed elsewhere.

-Keith


----------



## alib_i (Aug 1, 2005)

@grudge ..
I tried the extension ... its working fine
There could have been an increase in browsing speed ..
but not a big increase .. if its there

probably because .. the proxies which i use to browse (my college servers) do not support pipelining .. that's y any of the pipelining tweak doesnt work on my connxn.

-----
alibi


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 1, 2005)

@alib_i, 
Cool .. thats what I wanted to find out. And we can expect a max of 10% increase in Browsing speeds only.. the rest depends (or rather it depends only on) our connection speed provided by our ISP. 

I have tried all that about:config tweaks and there is only very little increase in the speeds. These two stuffs make browsing a little faster for me for sure.. 
It would be good if many ppl try out and say how good it is...


----------



## amitshahc (Apr 26, 2008)

*it's not enough*

well it's not enough 
do aslo this. it realy made my firefox life faster.
just *doubled* the speed.

browser.tabs.showSingleWindowModePrefs –  true
network.http.max-connections –  48
network.http.max-connections-per-server –  16
network.http.max-persistent-connections-per-proxy –  8
network.http.max-persistent-connections-per-server –  4
network.http.pipelining – true
network.http.pipelining.maxrequests –  100
network.http.proxy.pipelining – true
network.http.request.timeout –  300*

source
*


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 26, 2008)

Wrong Section


----------



## utsav (Apr 26, 2008)

isnt this thread in the wrong section


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 26, 2008)

@amitshahc
Did you check the date of this thread? Its almost 3 years old thread and you bumped it for no reason.


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 26, 2008)

Three year old thread, closed.


----------

